# 11 year old Daughter tagged a good one!!



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

10- 14/16" Beard
1- 1/16" Spur.
1- 2/16" Spur.
Official CBM score 13 - 1/16"
Really proud Dad right here!!!
My girl made the book!!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

That’s awesome!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Bird!! Congrats young lady!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Great bird for the young lady.

I love the face camo. I am sure she did not have that big that smile before she shot him or the tom would have seen her.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats pretty dang cool right there !


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats I love when little people carry those big birds.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats to her, I like that you made her carry the bird out.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Outstanding and great job!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Way to go young lady!! :coolgleam


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations, heck of a bird.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey that's awesome!

14/16" wow that's a nats a--!

I assume you're an engineer and not a carpenter!



Cobb1973 said:


> 10- 14/16" Beard
> 1- 1/16" Spur.
> 1- 2/16" Spur.
> Official CBM score 13 - 1/16"
> ...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bird. Congrats to the young Lady!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats great picture


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations to the young hunter !


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Hey that's awesome!
> 
> 14/16" wow that's a nats a--!
> 
> I assume you're an engineer and not a carpenter!






Modern math.


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope thats how CBM scores
And I thought reducing fractions was important guess I was wrong when it comes to scoring wildlife

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Very cool congrats to you both!
Nice bird


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Awesome. Congratulations


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind replies.

Does any body have any taxidermist recomendations?
Looking for a full strut mount with freeze dried head.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

